

Star Wars Imperial March made with Floppie drives - CWIZO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWkUFxItWmU

======
CWIZO
Software used: <https://github.com/SammyIAm/Moppy> HOWTO:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6tuMn5sPyM>

